# Color



## mousewaxer (Jun 17, 2014)

She is finally starting to fill out! She also has new hair coming in and it's white...will it become all white or will she be white and brown and white or some other color? 
ATTACH]463946[/ATTACH]


----------



## mousewaxer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------

